# Two Premieres Model 746320- NIB



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Typo in the heading - should read Model 746320.

I am FINALLY getting around to selling two premieres that I've never opened or set up:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151106158275?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151106189047?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Pricing has been set based on sales of a similar units last week, but the auction is also set up for Best Offers.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Both sold.


----------

